# Intereses en "La Caixa" Plazo fijo 6 meses



## Dolphin (23 Jun 2007)

Pues bien me gustaria que me informaran varias personas para hacer comparaciones sobre esta entidad bancaria.
Tengo una cartilla de plazo fijo a 6 meses en "La Caixa" es decir cada 6 meses me abonan el interes de dicho importe que tenga ingresado. Me gustaria saber que porcentaje estan dando a las diferentes personas por este tipo de libretas.
__________________
¿ Te gusta la Fotografía ? <a href="http://www.reflejodigital.com" target="_blank">Foros de Fotografía Digital</a> | ¿ Dudas Sobre temas sexuales ? <a href="http://www.tuforoerotico.com" target="_blank">Foros de sexo y sexualidad</a> | Noticias sobre <a href="http://www.juegospc.org" target="_blank">VideoJuegos Juegos de PC</a> | Información sobre casinos: <a href="http://www.casinoactual.com" target="_blank">Casino Actual</a>


----------



## krako (23 Jun 2007)

Dolphin dijo:


> Pues bien me gustaria que me informaran varias personas para hacer comparaciones sobre esta entidad bancaria.
> Tengo una cartilla de plazo fijo a 6 meses en "La Caixa" es decir cada 6 meses me abonan el interes de dicho importe que tenga ingresado. Me gustaria saber que porcentaje estan dando a las diferentes personas por este tipo de libretas.
> __________________
> ¿ Te gusta la Fotografía ? <a href="http://www.reflejodigital.com" target="_blank">Foros de Fotografía Digital</a> | ¿ Dudas Sobre temas sexuales ? <a href="http://www.tuforoerotico.com" target="_blank">Foros de sexo y sexualidad</a> | Noticias sobre <a href="http://www.juegospc.org" target="_blank">VideoJuegos Juegos de PC</a> | Información sobre casinos: <a href="http://www.casinoactual.com" target="_blank">Casino Actual</a>



Qué porcentaje te están dando?


----------



## Dolphin (23 Jun 2007)

un 3.45% actualmente, tengo entendido que el mes que biene suben segun me comento el director de la entidad.


----------



## locojaen (23 Jun 2007)

Yo contrate en Febrero una Libreta Proyecto al 2% T.A.E... no se si sera lo mismo


----------



## krako (23 Jun 2007)

Dolphin dijo:


> un 3.45% actualmente, tengo entendido que el mes que biene suben segun me comento el director de la entidad.



Creo que es poco, de hecho en la caixa nunca se han lucido por dar muy buenos intereses.


----------



## Dolphin (23 Jun 2007)

locojaen yo tengo una libreta projecto tambien con 2000 euros y me dan el mismo interes que a ti, me dan mas por la de plazo fijo pero claro tambien tengo mucho mas dinero.


----------



## fuentesss (23 Jun 2007)

locojaen dijo:


> Yo contrate en Febrero una Libreta Proyecto al 2% T.A.E... no se si sera lo mismo



Hola

No es lo mismo. En todas las cajas tienen ese tipo de libreta, que puedes meter lo que quieres cuando quieres, pero tiene que ser presencial, no vale hacer una transferencia y suele ser un 1.5-2, dependieno como esté... el tipo de interés, supongo.

En Cajamar: Lo tenías que meter el dinero par 200-400 euros, etc...
La Caixa: Me decían que tenía de poner una cantidad cada mes que ya me lo quitaban ellos mismos y aparte meter lo que quisieras.
Caixa Sabadell: Podía meter lo que quisiera y me daban un 3%, pero tenía de tenerlo por lo menos 1 año si sacarlo.

Cuando tienes bastante dinero entonces haces un plazo fijo a tres meses, por ejemplo y siempre te darán más que un 2%, es lo que hacía yo. Es una cartilla que está entre la cartilla de toda la vida y un plazo fijo, te dan más que la cartilla de toda la vida pero menos que un plazo fijo por ejemplo.

Adéu.


----------



## Dolphin (6 Jul 2007)

Subieron los intereses a un 3.75% este mes. yo tengo que meter de mil en mil 1000€ 2000€ 3000€ lo que quiera pero en miles. un saludo


----------



## raven (6 Jul 2007)

Hola Dolphin. A mi allá por Mayo me ofrecían el 3.85% a 6 meses. 
Me llegaron a ofrecer eso debido a que amenacé en llevarme el dinero de allí (cosa que al final hice) y me igualaron lo que me ofrecía ING. 
No tengas miedo a decirles que te ofrecen muy poco...
Un saludo y suerte


----------



## Bokeron (7 Jul 2007)

Hará como 15 días metí una cifra considerable en una cosa que llaman "lámina ahorro", con vencimiento a mediados de enero 2008 y me dan el 4,5%. Y en otro plazo fijo que tengo con ellos desde mayo a un año, está al 4,25%.


----------



## Dolphin (7 Jul 2007)

Y teneis cantidades muy elevadas de dinero? yo tengo que ir el dia 22 por que me cumple un importe asi que probare de presionar 1 poquito, de momento ya presione para que no me cobraran comisiones... me cobraron la visa y fuy a que me la dieran de baja... total que ahora la tengo y gratis jaja.


----------

